# Need instructions to make Baskets from Rags



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We want to make cloth baskets. I found instructions that use purchased coils and the fabric is just wrapped round and round the coils and then stitched together. But - we do not want to buy anything. Does anyone have instructions that use only the fabric/Rags to make the baskets?

Thank you!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I did a search in Google for, How to make baskets from rags and got these; http://www.diynetwork.com/decorating/coiled-rag-baskets/index.html http://www.ehow.com/how_2099193_make-rag-basket.html http://homeandgarden.craftgossip.com/how-to-make-a-rag-basket/

Then I changed my search to, How to make a woven basket from rags and got these; http://sewing.craftgossip.com/make-a-pretty-woven-fabric-basket/2009/01/05/ 

I didn't like those results and changed it again to, How to make a woven rag basket http://www.ehow.com/how_8683037_weave-rag-basket.html http://almostunschoolers.blogspot.com/2009/09/recycling-worn-out-t-shirts-into.html

If none of those are right try changing the search and playing with the words.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you! I will print this for the boys and let them mix up the search words till they find a good idea. Thank you.


----------

